# Home-made covers [Disclaimer] includes depictions of Indigenous Australians.



## Cran (Sep 18, 2012)

DISCLAIMER: The image includes depictions of Indigenous Australian performers; 
no offense or distress is intended to these performers or their families. 

During an off-the-boards conversation, I mentioned my largest solo non-fiction work - a 200+ page reference book for a non-government organisation - and that I also produced the cover artwork for it as compensation for the "as dry as" content. 


The book was titled: *HELP WANTED *
*for Indigenous Western Australians:*
A Directory of Funding and Programs for the Vocational Education, 
Training and Employment of Indigenous Western Australians 
in the Wheatbelt Region
By Cran Herlihy for Directions(WA), October 2007​
_(easy to see why it needed something else, isn't it?)_




The cover image is a blend of three photographs I'd taken; 
the main one at the 1997 Fairbridge Folk Festival.


----------



## Tiamat (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow, Cran. That's very nice. I love the colors and the way everything in those photographs works when combined like that. Very beautiful.


----------



## Cran (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you, *Tiamat*. The colours are those of the Indigenous Australian flag (black, red, yellow), 
although inverted in the cover image, representing the historical international sign of distress.


----------



## Cran (Sep 21, 2012)

In a previous life, or many moons ago, *Dunluchyn* and I were part of a community radio station - it was her second, my first - and one of the programs she devised and hosted featured original and traditional folk music. I suggested she call it _Get Folked!_, but *Dunluchyn* in her wisdom decided not to, and let me off with a warning. 

Undeterred, I put together three compilation albums of newly released modern folk songs that we both liked, and the _Get Folked!_ series was born. Two of the covers were photographs from the Fairbridge Festival days. 

The first was titled *Get Folked! In Lonely Places* and featured songs of travel and distant lands.


----------



## Cran (Sep 21, 2012)

_Not sure why the images are set on clipboards; don't think I did anything differently. 

_The second album was titled:_ *Get Folked! Time and Again*
_

<_that's better>

_These old sheds were on a side road. I was looking for an "old magazine" effect for this image.


----------



## Dunluchyn (Sep 22, 2012)

Where's the one that featured my boots? You do manage some excellent work


----------



## Namba (Sep 22, 2012)

That's genius. Excellent work, man.


----------



## Cran (Sep 23, 2012)

Dunluchyn said:


> Where's the one that featured my boots? You do manage some excellent work


That, my dear *Dunluchyn*, was for the second series - _The Supper Club_ - and due to be posted very soon. It's still one of my favourite screensavers.

Thank you, *Namba*.


----------



## Cran (Sep 25, 2012)

One of my radio programs was _The Supper Club_, a late night, laid back mix of original music and my favourite memories from the seventies to the nineties, with occasional forays either side of that range. The theme song was JJ Cale's _After Midnight_. It was, as another station said of itself, _music to fortify the over-forties_.  

As with the _Get Folked! _compilation series, I prepared some compilations for _The Supper Club_, but the only ones which used my own artwork on the covers were 

*The Supper Club: Late and Live*, 

The cover features African performance artist Sheela Langebur.


and an all-female artists collection called *The *_*Supper Club: Girls' Nite Out*. _

The cover features *Dunluchyn*'s Doc Martins and lipstick.


----------



## Cran (Sep 28, 2012)

*A different sort of cover*

Unfortunately, I cannot share the cover art 
from the instrumental compilation album -

_*The Supper Club: Savage Breasts*  

*charms for the soothing of*_ 

- because the original artwork wasn't mine. 

To make up for this tragedy, I offer a different sort of cover. 
The little garden shed of _Dunluchyn_ (the place, and the WF member) 
needed painting.


----------

